# Best Dramatized NT Audio Bible



## Javilo

What is the best dramatized NT audio bible? I don't like one voice like
Max Maclean or Alexander Scourby. Purchased the Word of Promist NT which
is just ok. Jim Caviezel is lackluster as Jesus. Not enough force when it
seems by the scriptures, that Jesus is angry. He sounds depressed or wimpy.
Is there anything better out there?


----------



## caddy

I have this on my IPOD! It's excellent
*The Word of Promise: NKJV New Testament Audio Bible on CD* 
_Thomas Nelson / 2007 / Compact disc_

5 out of 5 stars(108 Reviews)​ 

http://www.christianbook.com/Christ...d=491776&event=ESRCN&item_code=WW&view=covers


----------



## Herald

Not to , but what is the purpose of a dramatized audio version of the bible for those who can read and have don't have visual impairment?


----------



## ReformedWretch

Don't know how other would answer this Bill, but I would like to have something like this to listen to on my ipod at work all night!


----------



## tellville

Giving that the earliest Christians and many of the Jews would have only ever _heard_ the scriptures I don't see any problems with it. Also, you sometimes see (hear!) something that you may have never noticed before when it isn't just the voice in your head reading the text.

Finally, by far the best dramatized Bible ever is _Inspired By The Bible Experience: The Complete Bible_ found here: Amazon.com: Inspired By The Bible Experience: The Complete Bible: Books

It is like a Hollywood production. However, it is the TNIV. 

Other than that most other dramatized Bibles are about the same. 
*
*


----------



## toddpedlar

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Not to , but what is the purpose of a dramatized audio version of the bible for those who can read and have don't have visual impairment?



It's a can of worms worth opening, but I think we'll have widely divergent opinions here. I can't stand dramatized versions... it seems to me to be a trivialization of the holy word of God - but that's just me. i'm a snobby grump on this kind of thing


----------



## Pilgrim

toddpedlar said:


> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to , but what is the purpose of a dramatized audio version of the bible for those who can read and have don't have visual impairment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a can of worms worth opening, but I think we'll have widely divergent opinions here. I can't stand dramatized versions... it seems to me to be a trivialization of the holy word of God - but that's just me. i'm a snobby grump on this kind of thing
Click to expand...


I tend to agree although I have recently enjoyed listening to a dramatized audio version of _Pilgrim's Progress_


----------



## jawyman

tellville said:


> However, it is the TNIV.



TNIV. Nuff said. I would go with anything other than. Zondervan has been going down a slippery slope and I think they have fall down the cliff.


----------



## toddpedlar

Pilgrim said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Jersey Baptist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to , but what is the purpose of a dramatized audio version of the bible for those who can read and have don't have visual impairment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a can of worms worth opening, but I think we'll have widely divergent opinions here. I can't stand dramatized versions... it seems to me to be a trivialization of the holy word of God - but that's just me. i'm a snobby grump on this kind of thing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tend to agree although I have recently enjoyed listening to a dramatized audio version of _Pilgrim's Progress_
Click to expand...


I don't mind dramatized audio of ... drama. It's when God's word is turned into a stage play that gets my blood boiling...


----------

